# Optical Forums > General Optics and Eyecare Discussion Forum >  FREE Patient Database using MS Access

## jtart2

I keep getting request from different people asking for the sample database I created.  I've decided to let everyone who wants it download it from this thread so I don't have to email it anymore.

It is a Microsoft Access database version 2000.  It is completely customizable, if you know how to use MS Access.  It is the exact same as a database I use in one of my offices, however I have customized mine to suit my needs.  Consider this a generic version for anyone who wants it.

Use it at your own risk though.  If you have any questions regarding it, I would be happy to assist you, but please use this thread to ask, this way everyone can see how to do something and I don't have to email 20 different people.

Thanks, and good luck,
Dr Joe Tart
Custom Eye Care:bbg:

----------


## Jubilee

Thank you for sharing!

It is nice to see the different examples that the people on this forum come up with, and I hope to one day add my own!

Cassandra

----------


## Joe Bloggs

Thanks for that if it's good and you don't mind I will share it with the doctors at our hospital?

----------


## Johns

Joe,


Is there a scheduling capability as well ?

Very interesting!

John

----------


## jtart2

I have not designed a calander for the database, because I use Microsoft Outlook (MS Exchange Server) to keep my appointments, "To-Do" List, and Business Contacts information.  

I haven't even considered putting a calander on it, but I'm sure it is possible.
In time (not sure when) I may try putting one on their, but it is something I won't use, so it may take a while!
:D

----------


## seaoptical

Thank you for sharing the database. Do you have a billing page designed to work with the database you created here? I am specifically interested in a billing page for eyeglass charges.

----------


## sharpsolver

Thank you very much for sharing this database.
What I dont understand is how to link informationfor example if I enter new data for patient info, why do I have to reenter it after clicking the exam button?
What am I doing wrong?

Thankyou!

----------


## charan

thanks for sharing i will use this for potential customers :cheers:

----------


## visionmax

How do I add more CL manufacture.  I saw the table and look up value, did some change there but it did not show up on the drop down form.

Thanks
Tiffany

----------


## abcdeopti

Please any one can tell about ' oma server '  which is use for the integration to transfer data between the devices or machines . Please tell how it is available and how to install. Will be very thankfull .

----------

